# my new tank diary 40g breeder



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

been on the forum for a while, mainly becuase i want to set up a pressurized planted tank since my last tank ended in disaster. i have been reading the forum for useful information, and there are plenty!! anyways, finally got all the bits and pieces together couple month back (tank have been purchased for over a year.. lol) , and here is my tank 2 month ago

































i am still managing all the pictures that i have taken over the last 2 months, so i will try to post as many as i can when i have time. i would love some advise on how to trim my plants as they are growing onto the water surface.. (pics to come soon) thanks all in advance.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like it's off to a good start


----------



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

bought 3 1-2-3 grow tubs at aquarium west, they are doing really well except eleocharis sp mini, they are barely growing, and no runners i can see, but they are staying alive. i had the carpeting plants growing immersed for about 2 weeks, making sure that they are growing, then filled the tank and planted new plants. a close up of the HC growing and spreading. i didnt see any runners, but they are definitely spreading.

here is the plant list:
hydrocotyle leucocephala 
rotala colorata
Hygrophila polysperma
Hemianthus micranthemoides
hydrocolyte tri..

limnophila aromatica 
lindernia rotundifolia 
rotala macranda 
Ludwigia super red


----------

